

Grand Central is giving away free phone numbers again to everyone! - GIMAD
http://fvrit.com/archive/2008/02/29/grand-central-is-giving-away-free-phone-numbers-again.aspx

======
ojbyrne
Hmmm, except they don't seem to be. I filled out the forms and got a "we've
reserved a post for you when we open up to the public" message. Am I missing
something?

~~~
bilch
eve-ry-one [ev-ree-wuhn], Pronoun. Every person in the United States,
everybody in the United States.

